# Meerforellenfänge April 2019



## dirk.steffen (6. April 2019)

Noch ein Nachtrag vom Donnerstag nicht früher geschafft.
Wie fast jede Woche bis Mittag gearbeitet und dann an die Küste  Erster Spot war eine Rinne unter Land, die ich mit Fliege befischt habe. Einen Nachläufer und eine an der Oberfläche gesehen. Danach Stellungs- un Methodenwechsel (die Schulter zwickte). Mit der Spinnrute dann von einem Riff gefisch bei auflandigem Wind und leichter Trübung. Und keine weiteren Angler  Nach 5 Würden der erste Biß. 46 cm, durfte dann für die Küche mit. Nach weiteren 5 Würfen der nächste Biß auf vlt. 5 m. Leider ausgestiegen. Nach einer kurzen Ruhepause dann ein richtiger Hammerbiß. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit lag die 64-cm-Schönheit dann im Kescher  Danach dann noch eine von 44,5 cm und einen Aussteiger. Also ein mehr als gelungener Tag


----------



## Hering 58 (6. April 2019)

Petri zum Fang.


----------



## Ostseestipper (6. April 2019)

Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Angeltag Dirk


----------



## Ostseesilber (8. April 2019)

Viel Petri, schöne Fiske


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. April 2019)

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmals ein *kräftiges Petri Heil* Dirk. 
Da hat sich die Tour ja gelohnt. 
Ich hatte vorgestern Abend zwei Bisse, wovon ich einen landen konnte. Ein Dorsch der nicht gemessen wurde. Gestern früh mit dem BB unterwegs gewesen. Die ersten 2,5 Stunden lief erstaunlicher weise nichts. Habe den Sandeel  von SG gefischt. Das Das Laufverhalten, gerade beim Spinnstop, ist genial. Aber Fisch brachte er noch nicht. Habe dann eine "tote Rute" mit Möhrchen eingesetzt und mit der zweiten einen Möre Silda kupfer-rot gefischt. Gegen 09:30 Uhr dann ein heftiger Einschlag in der Spinnrute. Die Rute bog sich gleich richtig durch und die Rolle spielte das Lied von der fliehenden Großforelle!   ABER   Leider nur gut 5 Sekunden, dann schlitzte der Fisch aus. Gefischt hatte ich bei 4,5 Metern und der Köder lief vielleicht einen Meter tief. Die Stelle befischte ich noch eine halbe Stunde weiter ohne weitere Fischkontakte. Gegen 12:00 Uhr bin ich dann erst mal an Land wegen der Nahrungsaufnahme und, na ja, wegen einem anderen Bedürfnis das mit zunehmenden Alter immer mehr sich in den Vordergrund drängt. .  Dann wieder rauf auf den Teich.* Bei 5 m Tiefe kamen dann die Dorsche. 2 durften mit 50cm und 60 cm und 10 andere schwimmen wieder. Alle auf den Möre Silda. Die größeren bei flach laufenden Köder, da ich es gezielt auf Mefos versuchen wollte. Gegen 15:00 Uhr mußte ich wegen meinem "Dickschädel" leider abbrechen. War dennoch ein schöner Tag. TL  Rolf. Anbei noch ein paar Bilder, diesmal ohne Fisch. 












*


----------



## zulu1024 (13. April 2019)

Hier noch ein Nachtrag zum Donnerstag. Bei einer steifen Briese ist erst eine ca 40er vor dem Kescher ausgestiegen. Danach noch 2 kleinere nachläufer. Nach einer flaute brachte dann ein Köderwechsel dann das 60er Kraftpaket.


----------



## kneew (13. April 2019)

@zulu1024 schöner Fisch den gönne Dir mal so richtig..  TL


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. April 2019)

Dann wünsche ich dir an dieser Stelle ein kräftiges* Petri Heil!*


----------



## zulu1024 (16. April 2019)

Danke euch. Nach einem sehr erfolgreichen 2018, ging dieses Jahr so gut wie nichts. Aber der Bann ist wohl nun gebrochen. 

Am Sonntag noch mal los gewesen bei derben Wind und Seitenströmung. 

Ein Anfasser direkt unter der Rutenspitze und ein Nachläufer der ebenfalls unter der Rutenspitze eine Welle gemacht hat. Dabei war das Wasser so braun, dass ich nur gen Horizont geworfen habe in der Hoffnung die Trübungskante zu erreichen.


----------



## zulu1024 (19. April 2019)

Heute in der Rostocker Ecke bei perfektem Wetter unterwegs gewesen. 43, 45&46cm. Erstere schwimmt natürlich wieder.

.


----------



## henry73 (20. April 2019)

Heute gab's zuerst einige kampfstarke Dorsche in der Morgendämmerung und kurz vor 7 Uhr noch eine maßige Mefo als Bonus oben drauf. Dazu ein traumhafter Sonnenaufgang -  was will man mehr. 

Gruß und Petri Heil! 

Henry


----------



## zulu1024 (20. April 2019)

Petri! klingt doch super. Ich werde es heute Abend versuchen. Gestern wäre es spät bestimmt perfekt gewesen bei Vollmond


----------



## zulu1024 (20. April 2019)

In bisschen enttäuscht bin ich schon, es gab keine Dorsche, nur einen kleinen Köhler... aber dafür eine schöne 53er Forelle


----------



## kneew (21. April 2019)

Das angeln in der Frühe bringt auch so gut wie nichts mehr jedenfalls was den Dorsch angeht. Das ist wie ausgestorben vom Strand aus schade.. Bin sonst auch um diese Zeit (April) in der Frühe los paar Dorsche ziehen und als Beifang eine Mefo, aber die Zeiten sind lange vorbei. Jetzt gehts eher an den freien Tagen wenn so ab 05:00 Uhr ans Wasser und das mit Inliner /Blinker und Springer dran. Aber sind wir doch mal Ehrlich wir Angler stehen doch so früh auf um den schönen Sonnenaufgang zu erleben oder etwa nicht?! 

Oster Angler weiterhin Tight lines und heute viel Spaß anstatt den Fisch suchen, lieber einpaar schöne Eier.. 

@zulu1024 & @henry73 Petri für das Silber


----------



## henry73 (21. April 2019)

Also das die Angelei in der Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung nichts mehr bringt in puncto Dorsch kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Läuft zwar immer etwas unterschiedlich – mal sind es nur 2 oder 3; aber manchmal setzt man auch schöne Fische zurück um das Baglimit nicht zu reißen. Da ist in einem gewissen Zeitfenster jeder 2. oder 3. Wurf ein Treffer. Solche Tage gibts auch. Gelegentlich haben auch nur links und rechts von mir die Kollegen gut bis sehr gut gefangen > nur ich mittendrin hatte kaum einen Biß. Und ja > dazwischen gibts auch mal ne Nullnummer > zumindest was die Fische angeht. Manchmal ist das Anglerglück auch recht einseitig verteilt; aber so ist das halt beim Angeln.

Aber zumindest im April oder Ende Oktober / November geht man kaum als Schneider nach Hause finde ich. Davon abgesehen hat einfach die Angelei in der Dämmerung ihren ganz eigenen Reiz > dafür stehe ich dann auch gerne mal zeitig auf.

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Ostseesilber (21. April 2019)

Moin,
gebe Henry zu 100% Recht, wenn die Bedingungen passen, kann man immer noch gute Fänge erleben. 
Ein älterer sehr erfahrener Angler sagte neulich zu mir:" Der Fisch muss da sein (er zeigte ca.30-40m ins Wasser), du musst da stehen (zeigt auf den Strand), dein Köder muss im Wasser sein..." 
Bischen vereinfacht aber letztendlich richtig. Das Quentchen Glück gehört natürlich auch immer noch dazu. Das es nicht immer gleich läuft und man eben nicht auf Ansage 7 fette Dorschies fängt macht das Angeln doch letztlich so faszinierend.


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. April 2019)

henry73 schrieb:


> was will man mehr.


Petri Heil und … dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen!


----------



## kneew (21. April 2019)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh, ich bin einer der Angler der Hauptsächlich nur Meerforelle angelt evt noch Hornis, Dorsche hingegen ist so ein Thema auch wenn der beißen sollte so setze ich diesen Fisch auch gerne zurück außer es Lohnt sich mal gewaltig und die Dorsche liegen weit über 55cm. (7 Stück) würde ich selbst auch gar nicht fangen wollen 2-3 würde schon die Krone aufsetzen.. War vor drei Woche eine Woche lang jeden Tag los immer in der Frühe von (Stoltera - Nienhagen Gespensterwald - Börgerende) von Mo - Sa quasi 04:30 Uhr bis 11 Uhr (2 Std) Pause dann wieder von 13:00 Uhr bis 22:30 Uhr außer paar Nachläufer oder kleine Struller keinen Dorsch oder was entnembares an Silber. Aber gut so ist eben das Angeln und ich mache sehr gerne Strecke am Wasser und das über Stunden. Steche jetzt für 2 1/2 Wochen in See von Rügen - Schleswig H. und evt noch Dänemark bis an unserer Küste mal schauen Berichte folgen wenn es sich Lohnt darüber was zu schreiben. Ansonsten weiter euch allen hier Tight lines und auch wenn Ihr nichts fangen solltet, so war es eben ein schöner Tag am und im Wasser und das alles ohne Stress und Hektik. 
@henry73 
@Ostseesilber 
@mefohunter84


----------



## Meck Henne (22. April 2019)

Moin an alle Mefo-verrückten,
ich war am Samstag Abend mal wieder in Boltenhagen unterwegs. Von 19.00 Uhr bis zur Dunkleheit 6 Bisse, 6 Mefos allle Untermaßig trotz Platzwechsel. Haben teilweise unter der Rutenspitze gebissen. Konnte alle im wasser releasen (dank Einzelhaken). Die maßigen machen sich echt rar dieses Jahr. Ich bleib dran...
Gruß Meck Henne


----------



## inselkandidat (22. April 2019)

Moin Freunde des Schulterschmerzes,

Die letzten 3 Wochen wurde der Meerforelle nachgestellt..Die Saison neigt sich langsam dem Ende, es waren viele kleine Fische dabei dieses Jahr.
2 größere Fische gingen leider im Drill verloren. Zwischen 4 Tage schneidern und Traumtage mit bis zu 6 Fischen war dies Jahr alles dabei.Anbei ein paar Fischbilder.. insgesamt gabs 22 Forellen und maßige 8 Dorsche die letzten 3 Wochen. Revier: Gespensterwald - Rügen


----------



## kneew (23. April 2019)

@inselkandidat 
Sehr schöne Bilder!  
(Schulterschmerzes) 'lach' die Zeile ist nice..  

Ja das Wetter nimmt allmälig Fahrt auf (Wärme, Wassertemp) all das sind die Anzeichen dafür das die Winter-Frühjahrs Meerforellenzeit so langsam zu Ende geht. Im letzten Jahr war es zudem noch ganz anders aber wir haben ja auch wirklich kaum einen ordentlichen Winter gehabt alles zu schnell gekommen (Wärme) und im nächsten Jahr oder vllt die folgenden Jahre, kann es sicher so kommen das der Winter übersprungen wird dank des Klimas. Nun kommt erst mal meine Zeit 2 Wochen entlang der Ostsee wobei man für die Arbeit schon Früh aufsteht, steht man im Urlaub noch eine Std früher auf  um die halbwegs 'dunkelheit' noch mitzukriegen denke mir mal das es dann wieder bis zur Mittagszeit gefischt wird, dann wieder 2-3 Std (Pause) und dann nochmals bis in die Dämmerung rein. Gott ganz Ehrlich dafür nehme ich jedes Jahr meinen Urlaub - Für das schöne Hobbie - Was wir @lle hier Teilen !

In diesem Sinne erst mal Freunde der M Leidenschaft bis demnächst - ich brauche erst mal  wieder nasse Watschuhe und Hose  und die Ruhe am und im Wasser die Beobachtungen auf der Wasseroberfläche die Natur im Rücken tolle Erlebnisse den Wind aus fast allen Richtungen um nicht zu vergessen (und täglich grüßt das murmeltier), Tag ein tag aus.. 

Tight lines


----------



## Hering 58 (23. April 2019)

@ inselkandidat Denn mal ein dickes Petri.Allen anderen Fänger natürlich auch Petri.


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. April 2019)

inselkandidat

Dickes *Petri Heil* erstmal! Hardcore wird oft belohnt. Die von dir geschilderten Situationen habe ich in den 22 Jahren Meerforellenangelei auch schon durch. Die Krönung war eine gesamte Herbst- und die anschließende Frühjahrssaison ohne eine Meerforelle im Kescher. Kontakte ja, aber nichts raus bekommen. Das ganze Gegenteil durfte ich - zum Glück - auch schon erleben! 

Morgen will ich auch wieder an die Küste los. Will gegen Mittag oben sein und bis Donnerstag Mittag bleiben. Spots sind auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Ggf auch mit dem Belly Boat! 
Hat jemand Lust - und Zeit - sich anzuschließen?
TL  Rolf


----------



## inselkandidat (23. April 2019)

Danke für die petris!
@ rolf: muss leider bis Freitag morgen arbeiten und dann gehts nochmal 5,6 Tage in den Endspurt.Wahrscheinlich dann nur noch abends und morgens. mal gucken, wie der bevorstehende  Temperatursturz am Freitag den Forellis schmeckt..ich hoffe, gut... 
Ich habe leider den wahrscheinlich besten Fisch der Saison durch Schnurbruch verloren..Das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren.
Kleiner Tipp: fischt eure inliner nicht ewig, die Schnur wird definitiv mürbe nach einer Woche durchpeitschen..


----------



## dirk.steffen (23. April 2019)

@rolf:
Ich kann diesen Donnerstag leider auch nicht, muß meine Plünnen zusammenkramen. Am Samstag geht es eine Woche nach Langeland


----------



## Ostseesilber (23. April 2019)

inselkandidat schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: fischt eure inliner nicht ewig, die Schnur wird definitiv mürbe nach einer Woche durchpeitschen..


Meine Erfahrung sagt hierzu dass ich die inliner max 2 mal mit dem selben Fluo fische. Dann baue ich neu auf, auch wenn ich keine Beschädigungen spüre oder sehe.
Ich nutze das  Stroft Fluo in 0,32...


----------



## inselkandidat (23. April 2019)

Ja, so macht das auch Sinn..und die Ü70 bleibt auch bis zum Kescher am Haken.. 
Mir ist die Schnur genau am Hakenknoten gerissen..Köder Weg, Forelle weg..mit Haken.


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. April 2019)

Schicksale die das Angler Leben schreibt.


----------



## inselkandidat (23. April 2019)

Hier nochmal 2 Bilder eines guten Tages..zu zweit. Die Dicke hatte 67cm und lieferte einen spektakulären nervenaufreibenden Drill. Mein Atze hatte großes Glück an dem Tag..


----------



## Ostseesilber (23. April 2019)

...sehr sehr feine Fiske...


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. April 2019)

Tolle Bilder. War also vom Belly Boat aus. Das ist noch mal ein anderes Erlebnis! 
@Dirk.  Wünsche euch einen schönen Aufenthalt im Mefo Land.


----------



## inselkandidat (23. April 2019)

Wir haben sowohl von Land als auch vom Belly gefischt. Das Belly war nicht immer im Vorteil.. Eigentlich hatte es nur dann Vorteile wenn das Wasser von Land aus zu dreckig war....und für die Dorsche natürlich..


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. April 2019)

inselkandidat schrieb:


> Ja, so macht das auch Sinn..und die Ü70 bleibt auch bis zum Kescher am Haken..
> Mir ist die Schnur genau am Hakenknoten gerissen..Köder Weg, Forelle weg..mit Haken.


Deshalb habe ich über dem Knoten dort einen Plastikschlauch. Die Perle stößt dann auf diesen. Vielleicht eine kleine Optimierung des Problems. Der Schlauch reicht nur ca. 3-4 mm über den Knoten. Und das zu jeder Seite. Zum Hakenschenkel und zum Köder. 

So und nun packe ich die Sachen und dann geht´s ab an die Küste!!!


----------



## inselkandidat (24. April 2019)

ja, das wäre ne Maßnahme.. viel glück beim peitschen..


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. April 2019)

inselkandidat schrieb:


> ja, das wäre ne Maßnahme.. viel glück beim peitschen..


Die Wünsche des Glücks haben leider nicht geholfen. Bezüglich des Fanges ja zu verschmerzen. Aber ein lädiertes Fußgelenk stand nicht auf meiner Wunschliste.
Beim letzten Törn war´s die Schulter beim Sturz, dieses mal das Fußgelenk. Jetzt ist da so eine Schiene am rechten Fuß. Anschließend habe ich zwar noch etwas weiter geangelt, aber die Schmerzen wurden immer heftiger. Also Abbruch. Eigentlich wollte ich heute ja auch noch los, aber angesichts der Fakten ging es heute Nacht wieder Heim. Ach ja. Ein paar Bilder gab es dennoch. Das Raps Bild vor dem Zwischenfall, die anderen danach. Es war teilweise sehr viel Kraut im Wasser und dieses war auch milchig trübe.Hätte gerne bessere Neuigkeiten geschrieben mit "Fisch"- Bilder. Sorry.
TL  Rolf


----------



## kneew (25. April 2019)

@mefohunter84 Welcome to back 
Wenigstens hast Spaß gehabt und konntest das schöne Wetter genießen bei tollen Temperaturen, hattest die Hose nass deine Schuhe und sicher auch mal den einen oder anderen Finger.. Das mit deinem Fußgelenk sorry aber das wird wieder, schön heute Abend die Beine hochlegen und n frisches kühles Blondes genießen die Woche nochmal zurückspulen und weiter gehts. Deine Bilder sehen gut aus das ich nicht mal erkennen kann, wo Du da wohl gewesen warst, aber die Bewegungen des Wassers sehen gut aus. ich selbst war jetzt auch nochmal los aber nichts außer zwei Schnürsenkel war von den 6 Std heute nichts weiter - entweder liegts am Wetter, Windrichtung, oder einfach nur das einfach nichts da war. Egal! Es geht jedenfalls die nächsten Tage weiter und dann ab nächste Woche aufwärts nach Rügen.. Wer weiß was mich da erwartet? Bin gespannt New's gibts dann auch wieder..  Gute Besserung alter Hase und pflege dein Fuß schön so das bald wieder auf die Jagd gehen kannst ohne Abruch.. TL


----------



## Ostseesilber (25. April 2019)

...tja Rolf...auch auf diesem Wege nochmals gute Besserung.

Die nächste Tour und der nächste Fisch kommen bestimmt.


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. April 2019)

Dankeschön euch Beiden! 
Ich glaube ich muß den "Meerforellenflüsterer" unter meinem Namen entfernen. Viele Jahre traf´s ja zu. Die neue Generation ist an der Reihe. Obwohl... So ein richtig schöner Abschluss wäre schon toll. 
Ach ja... Bin in Gedanken versunken...


----------



## daci7 (25. April 2019)

Wir waren über Ostern ein paar Tage in Zingst am Darß - sehr schönes Wetter und sehr schönes fischen!




Über den Ostersonntag bei ententeich und sonnenschein in der abendsonne konnteman die Fische super auf Entfernung jagen sehen und anwerfen!
Bin zweimal mit dem belly draußen gewesen und könnte insgesamt 7 Forellen fangen. Leider waren das überwiegend untermaßige. Trotzdem durften drei Stück mit in die Küche den einzigen richtigen Brecher hab ich natürlich leider verloren ...




Ps: die Mörder-platte ist übrigens während einer zigarettenpause auf Blinker eingestiegen


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. April 2019)

@ daci7
Dickes * Petri   Heil*  zu dem tollen Erlebnis. Die von dir genannte Gegend wird oft unterschätzt. Fast nichts als "Sandwüste". Leider mußte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt arbeiten, sonst wäre das auch mein Ziel gewesen. Und danke für die tollen Bilder. 
TL  Rolf


----------



## daci7 (26. April 2019)

Danke danke! In der Woche waren die Fische die Forellen einfach da - ich hab zwei Fische ü70 gesehen bei Kollegen. Eine davon von der Seebrücke - das muss ein ganz schöner Tanz  gewesen sein! Jetzt sollte der Hornfisch auch langsam rankommen, da hatte ich auch schon zwei von.


----------



## inselkandidat (2. Mai 2019)

Moin ,

vorgestern wurde die Mefosaison für mich furios  beendet..Nachdem Montag über den Tag nur Hornhechte zu fangen waren, machte ich dienstag den superfrühen Vogel...Zimmer am Wasser genommen, um 4:50 war ich am Wasser.. Super Bedingungen, ca 30 Meter Trübung vom Vortag und leichte Welle. Nach 20 min dann die ersten Kontakte und Nachläufer, im dreckigen Wasser kaum auszumachen, was es war..nach 3,4 Nachläufern war denn klar: Hornis..
Gegen 5:30 dann wieder Einschlag..Mefo? Mefo! keine große aber mit 48 cm maßig..2,3 Würfe Später..Rute krumm, Mefo! nächster Wurf Nachläufer, nächster Wurf Nachläufer..dann 5 min Ruhe und bääm, die dritte Mefo im Kescher..das Spektakel war denn nach 15 min vorbei..Attacken , Nachläufer...
Es waren unglaublich viel Fisch auf dem Platz für kurze Zeit.. 3 Mefos war der Lohn des frühen Vogels, 48,49 und 52 cm 
Dann war schlagartig Ruhe und kurze Zeit später kamen dann die Hornfische mit vollständig versammelter Manschaft auf den Platz..

Insgesamt eine gute Saison, auch wenn einiges besser hätte laufen können.


----------



## Ostseesilber (2. Mai 2019)

Petri, hast noch paar Bilder?


----------



## inselkandidat (2. Mai 2019)

leider nein, Die  Übernachtung war so nicht geplant..Akku des Telefons  leer..


----------



## inselkandidat (4. Mai 2019)

Das letzte Foto morgens um 5..


----------



## inselkandidat (4. Mai 2019)

Ein paar Eindrücke der letzten Wochen.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love it


----------



## inselkandidat (4. Mai 2019)




----------



## fishing jones (6. Mai 2019)

Petri an Alle

@inselkandidat: darf ich fragen, ob deine Hübschen auch noch ein "Kleidchen" trugen?

Ich war am 1.5. bzw. auch gestern mit Freunden auf Fehmarn zum Fischen. Ergebnis insgesamt: 5 Meerforellen zwischen ca. 40cm und 50cm. Alle Fische waren noch mehr oder weniger leicht bis stark gefärbt....

Außerdem fingen wir noch ca. 10 Hornhechte.


----------



## inselkandidat (7. Mai 2019)

In meinen Gefilden tragen sie äußerst selten Kleider.. eine von34 Fischen diese Saison war leicht bekleidet

VG


----------



## inselkandidat (7. Mai 2019)

Dein Fisch auf dem Bilde ist doch vollkommen silber?


----------



## fishing jones (8. Mai 2019)

inselkandidat schrieb:


> Dein Fisch auf dem Bilde ist doch vollkommen silber?



Kommt auf dem Foto nicht gut rüber, aber der Rücken zeigte noch ne leicht bräunliche Färbung.


----------



## basstid (8. Mai 2019)

fishing jones schrieb:


> Kommt auf dem Foto nicht gut rüber, aber der Rücken zeigte noch ne leicht bräunliche Färbung.



??? Dein Ernst ??? Glaubst du, die sind zu irgend einer Zeit auf dem Rücken silber? 
Wenn ja, bitte ne kleine Nachschulung bei fishing-king oder sonst wo machen!

Kleiner Hinweis? Selbst Heringe sind es nicht!

Was würde wohl der Adler sagen, wenn unter ihm alles schön glitzert? Richtig: Mahlzeit


----------



## pike-81 (30. November 2019)

Moinsen!
Warum gibt es denn keine aktuellen Fangmeldungen mehr?

War in den letzten Wochen 2x los. 
Fehmarn und Pelzerhaken. 
Mit 2 Mann nicht ein Zupfer. 
aber als Küstenanfänger soll das nichts heißen. 
Petri


----------



## kneew (2. Dezember 2019)

@pike-81 das liegt daran das in MV-Mecklenburgvorpommern vom 15.Sept - 14.Dez Meerforellen-Schonzeit gilt und so viel ich weiß, auch in SH-Schleswig Holstein. Aber noch zwei Wochen und dann geht's endlich wieder los.. 

Die Vorbereitungen laufen....

Ab 15.Dez ist wieder Saison Start da gehen die vielen /einigen Meerforellen Angler wieder los an die Küste mit ihren Ruten, Rollen, Ködern in vielen verschiedenen Farben und warm Angezogen los um den Meerforellen Start zu zelebrieren man wird sie alle wiedersehen dicht an dicht und die Freude sobald sie alle das Ostsee-Meer sehen der glanz in ihren Augen und die ersten Gedanken beim absteigen von oben, wird sein welchen Köder nutze ich.. ?! 

Mal gucken was so geht welches der Silberbaren sich überlisten lässt noch 13 Tage warten bis zum Neuen Saison Start 2019/2020 

Euch @ll hier einen schönen Start in eine Neue Saison und vorab Tight lines

Grüße


----------



## makreele (2. Dezember 2019)

Nur der Form halber:
Schonzeit SH: 1. Oktober - 31. Dezember aber:
"Die Schonzeit gilt nur für Fische im Laichkleid (silbrige Fische mit losen Schuppen). (§3 Abs. 1 KüFO)"
https://schonzeiten.de/schonzeiten-fische-sh-schleswig-holstein-kueste-angeln-mindestmasse/
sicher ein Fehler... eben Behörde
Silbrige Fische mit losen Schuppen ab 40cm dürfen entnommen werden. Alles gefärbte muss zurück.


----------

